# Update on 2000 gallon semi-NPT



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I posted awhile back about sinking gravel capped soil pots into a 2000 gallon, or digging up specific areas of gravel to place soil underneath.
The week of Christmas I helped to do the planting. It was decided that the plants would be placed in pots, which were then sunken into the aquarium substrate. So far, all is well.

It was quite a job to do, we planted so many pots, and drained the tank and climbed in in our swimsuits to plant. I learned another reason to hate clown loaches (other than they just don't do it for me) the darn buggers hurt! The fish were nibbling at our feet, but these 6-8" loaches were awful! They kept at the same spot until you were raw. My feet hurt for days, darn them.
It was quite the experience.

I have pictures of the planting, but no update pics.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

That sounds like fun! 

So when do we get to see pics?

I hope your covered the pots with decent sized rocks to keep the loaches out.

How deep and what kinda substrate in the tank?


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

2000 US Gallons?!!!

Where's the conversion page... what's that in litres? Ummm... 7,700/7,800... er... that's a swimming pool... here in Australia you'd need a permit to fill it and it wouldn't get granted until after spring! 



(Where is the conversion page btw? US gallons mean nothing to the rest of the world... except for 10 USG hats of course...)


----------



## Teeleton (Jun 8, 2006)

Use the google calculator. 

convert 2000 gallons to liters - Google Search

7570 liters.

Teeleton


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks. Still... you need a permit to fill anything more than 2000 ltrs here. You'd get fined!

The City Council here in Melbourne are planning to spend a $K treating and shipping swimming pool water at the end of summer to the local lakes and ponds.

Do your fish _know_ how lucky they are? What a luxury to have that much water in a private aquarium! Lifestyles of the rich and famous?


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

Large parts of America have never even heard of water rationing. Where I live we had a 3 month drought and yet it took 2 1/2 months before they instituted water rationing for lawns. But, then again the normal water table level here is about 2 inches below our basement floor. 8-[


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

jamesB said:


> Large parts of America have never even heard of water rationing. Where I live we had a 3 month drought and yet it took 2 1/2 months before they instituted water rationing for lawns. But, then again the normal water table level here is about 2 inches below our basement floor. 8-[


A 3 month drought? That's not a drought. Most of Australia has been experiencing drought conditions for the past 5 years. Most dams are below 35 % capicity. Where I live our dams are at 20.9% capicity. We are on stage 4 water rescrictions.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

shake said:


> A 3 month drought? That's not a drought. Most of Australia has been experiencing drought conditions for the past 5 years. Most dams are below 35 % capicity. Where I live our dams are at 20.9% capicity. We are on stage 4 water rescrictions.


Your not in a drought your in a desert!

I think you could technically say that parts of Minnesota are still suffering from the drought, but compared to Australia we are doing great. I hope your drought does not end like or rainless spell did. The storms that came dropped way to much rain too quickly, the tornadoes thankfully all skipped us.

There are some people who are worried that our area is going to start seeing drier summers every year if things don't reverse themselves.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Shake I just moved over from QLD to Wisconsin USA, and couldn't believe the water usage. Americans have no conept of saving water. All the farmers over here bitch about "the drought". I tell them to come to me when it rains 3 times in 3 years like it did in Toowoomba!


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

1993 was the last time we got the dams full in Melbourne... the year I emigrated to Aus, which means I've never known an Australian summer without water restrictions. It's hard to believe it ever existed.

That's why 7,000 ltrs is amazing!


----------



## Teeleton (Jun 8, 2006)

It's been raining for a week here. No shortage of water in Houston. 

Teeleton


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll see if I can get some pictures. The tank is actually at That Fish Place in North Tonawanda, NY. I met someone involved in the business while at the Ohio Cichlid Assoc annual convention/show, and we made plans to do the tank over my winter break. It's a wholesale/retail operation that is quite impressive.

I haven't gotten updated pictures as to how it is filling in.

It is quite deep, and the lower levels don't get much light despite the fact that large metal halides are used over it. I do know that the pearlweed (Hemianthus microanthemoides) did not make it, however the swords, crypts, potamagetons, hygros, bacopa, rotalas, etc have been doing find (according to the most recent information I have).

Over at aquabid.com there is a thread with pictures named "stay tuned"
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

as you can see, those darn loaches really liked our feet. My poor tootsies hurt for days!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

What's the wattage of the metal halides?


----------

